# Changing Colors - No More Weaving in Ends!



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Just saw this video. I'm sure it's been posted before but it's new to me!!!

http://crafty.house/seamlessly-switch-yarn-colors/?utm_source=crh-stc&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_term=20170502&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=seamlessly-switch-yarn-colors&origin=crh_stc_social_fb_link_seamlessly-switch-yarn-colors_20170502


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I like this! i just finished knitting an intarsia sweater for a toddler). She asked me to finish it for her daughter, who was knitting it, but passed away last year after an illness. Mom couldn't bring herself to finish it. So many strands of yarn for just a few stitches and, in some cases, only 2 rows. Will definitely give this a try in another pattern. ( I know two people who have been in my thoughts while I worked on it - and still are) Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

This is so cool. Has anyone ever used this method? Would this knit hold up with something like a washcloth that gets used and abused daily?


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

This is so cool. Has anyone ever used this method? Would this knit hold up with something like a washcloth that gets used and abused daily?


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

I love the magic knot! I use it all the time! I have a tiny problem in that I'm not sure when to tie the knot. Too early and the new color shows on the next row and too late and the old color carries over. I try to tie it before I make my last stitch or two in a row. That works pretty well. But I really love this knot - you can barely see or feel it!


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh, it does work! You can pull that knot as hard as you can (within reason - you're not trying to break the yarn) and it doesn't come undone.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> Just saw this video. I'm sure it's been posted before but it's new to me!!!
> 
> http://crafty.house/seamlessly-switch-yarn-colors/?utm_source=crh-stc&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_term=20170502&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=seamlessly-switch-yarn-colors&origin=crh_stc_social_fb_link_seamlessly-switch-yarn-colors_20170502


I'm a proponent of the Magic Knot and have been since I read about it here a few years ago. Either you love it or you hate it--there is no middle ground. It must be done exactly or it will fail. Those for whom it fails always blame the knot ;~D. Maybe they think it plots against them in the dark of the night? I've had one failure out of innumerable attempts. That happened because I was so certain I remembered exactly how to do it that I didn't consult the directions/diagram. That was on me, not the knot The failure occurred after I had knitted two rows beyond in a scarf. It was easy to tink back until I had enough yarn to redo it, then go on. I don't think it took me any more time to correct and move on than it takes to use other, more work intensive joins, and I've had to do it only once in umpteen knots. I don't use it under all circumstances, because sometimes it can be easy to spot, for instance with a very smooth yarn in stockinette stitch. Play with it and see what you think. If you are good at attention to detail for a short period, you should have no problems.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice video.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I have tried this, but have to tell you it makes me nervous that it may fail through the numerous washings of garments. I knit my last color in with current color by twisting it around the current color once for seven to ten stitches, then cut the yarn. I have never had a garment, afghan, or washcloth come apart where I've joined my colors. Elsewhere because of snag, or worn area...well, that's another story. Good Luck with your projects.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been using the magic knot ever since I learned about it some time ago. What works for me is that when it comes time to change yarns (usually at the end of a row) I unpick several stitches, noting the length to get to the end of the row then fasten the magic knot at the place the last (former) stitch had been, then knit to the end of the row again - this works perfectly for me.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

FYI, if you want to make a circle with one piece of yarn or string, this works for that, too.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> I have been using the magic knot ever since I learned about it some time ago. What works for me is that when it comes time to change yarns (usually at the end of a row) I unpick several stitches, noting the length to get to the end of the row then fasten the magic knot at the place the last (former) stitch had been, then knit to the end of the row again - this works perfectly for me.


This is clever, thank you for sharing!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have discovered that magic knot, even done absolutely correctly, will fail badly when used with sock yarn which is then knitted into socks. My next pair of scraptastic socks with be using the Russian join. I have no problem with weaving in ends. You just do it as you knit and it never becomes an odious task.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I couldn't bring myself to use it. I would worry that it would come apart.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

k1p1granny said:


> I couldn't bring myself to use it. I would worry that it would come apart.


You might find it's handy to know for other uses, though.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

k1p1granny said:


> I couldn't bring myself to use it. I would worry that it would come apart.


I've used it for a couple of years. It really does work, please don't be afraid to try it. As long as you do the knot correctly, your work will be just fine.
I was worried the first couple of times I used it, but, I'm so glad I stuck with it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I have discovered that magic knot, even done absolutely correctly, will fail badly when used with sock yarn which is then knitted into socks. My next pair of scraptastic socks with be using the Russian join. I have no problem with weaving in ends. You just do it as you knit and it never becomes an odious task.


That's good to know. I've never made socks, a situation in which the yarn would be considerably more stressed in the wearing than almost anything else. I probably never will make socks due to physical limitations, but the information will make me more cautious when using sock yarn for other items.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> I couldn't bring myself to use it. I would worry that it would come apart.


I played with it for a while, getting up my confidence. Practiced it with pulling, twisting, 2 different yarn wts, and any other test I could think of, short of spitting on it or stomping it into the floor, and it worked! Every time. Over and over. Yea! Decided to go for it.

CO 150 sts, fingering wt, US size 2 needles for a baby blanket and arrived at the 'add a new ball' point. Made my knot, pulled, twisted, etc, and appeared all OK, knitted on with a smile. About 4 inches later, I saw it: a hole. A big hole. A hole I could put 3 fingers through. 3!!! My wonderful magic knot had lost either it's wonder, or it's magic. Maybe both, since it was no longer a knot, just a hole.

Of course, there was not enough yarn to re-tie the knot and re-knit. I tried to oversew it, as in a darn, but was very visible. Tried several other desperation moves without success. End result: I frogged back to the hole, tinked back to the beginning edge and cut off the nice length of yarn left over. I then used a different join in the selvedge sts and reknitted 1000s of sts.

As some above have insisted, it must have been my fault. I failed to do something correctly, even though it LIED to me at the time. Never again. No knots in my knitting. My fault or not, it wasn't worth the headache.


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you for sharing the magic knot!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

While I know many folks like this, for me it didn't work. Such is life.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness, after reading all these messages I just don't know what to do!!! ugh!!


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

there is one on utube even easier then this one . it looks exactly like what the yarn companies use . I am addicted to it . used to use the one you are showing. wish I could think of the name of it. maybe someone else knows what I am talking about . you take both pieces of thread the end of the old yarn and the new yarn and hold them between your thumb and forfinger then wrap around twice and over the two pieces of yarn and tuck in the ends and pull. maybe you could check out some vidios on joining yarn methods to find it on utube.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

try this one you will never use another"""""


----------



## mammadf (Sep 15, 2016)

Well, how do you get it at the exact spot for the color change?


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I like this one too!!!!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

mammadf said:


> Well, how do you get it at the exact spot for the color change?


That's been my question too!


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

carlacrn said:


> I like this one too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Love it Thanks for sharing Probably work for knitting also


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

So cool, thanks for sending this.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

That was quite interesting and I am going to give a try on a practice piece. Is it not in actuality a square knot though that you are creating before the pull together segment?


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

I use this all the time and have never had an issue with them coming apart.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I use this all the time when joining same color yarn. It has worked for me.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

mammadf said:


> Well, how do you get it at the exact spot for the color change?


I watched a video that explained two and a half inches of yarn In worsted weight is three stitches. That would be changing yarn the three stitches before the end of your row.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

oops messed up


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

nankat said:


> This is my question. I do enjoy the braided join. But there, too...if you are changing colors and need it at the exact point..how do you do that? What I just usually do is tie a knot with the new yarn around the tail of the old yarn and then just slip up the knot until it is in the right place.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

Use it all the time. Never comes apart if tied correctly. Including the extremely infrequent times I have used it on socks. But, if I take the time to prepare the yarn, both socks match and there are never any knots, although the pattern I use calls for one sometime around the heel. I ignore it and simply knit over to where the yarn is to be tied on. No one will ever notice that shortened extra row it takes to get there.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, many KPers have posted about failure when using a magic knot. I always leave a small amount of tails and knit them in to make sure. I prefer Russian Join if it's a plied yarn.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This looks fabulous and I will be trying this very soon!! Thank you so much for the link!!!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

evelyn74 said:


> I love the magic knot! I use it all the time! I have a tiny problem in that I'm not sure when to tie the knot. Too early and the new color shows on the next row and too late and the old color carries over. I try to tie it before I make my last stitch or two in a row. That works pretty well. But I really love this knot - you can barely see or feel it!


When I'm coming up on a color change I knit 5 stitches and measure how much yarn I've used; then I tie my knot at the measured point and it comes out really well. Love the magic knot as most of my knitting is in sport or worsted weight.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

carlacrn said:


> I like this one too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very clever & oh so effective. Thanks!


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't see where that would be a problem if you need it in a certain place for color simply put it there . or cut your yarn with the color you need.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I love it because it has never ever come apart on me it is just like the join in yarn you buy. and what I really like is that it is so fast and easy. I had other methods I used before this but I had to lay my yarn out and wrap the yarn one way and then the other so it all took time away from my knitting. this one takes two seconds and you are done.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> I couldn't bring myself to use it. I would worry that it would come apart.


That was my thought as well. I think I would rather use the Russian join. At least I know that works.


----------

